
Is Life Boring you? - Jacquesvh
http://jacquesvh.com/2013/01/is-life-boring-you/
======
kaolinite
I dislike how posts like these are often very anti-introvert. There's nothing
wrong with snubbing your work colleagues' offer of a drink in favour of a good
book :-)

------
b1n
A lot of peoples lives aren't boring. They're busy:

\- Dying of an infectious disease

\- Working to get enough money just to survive

\- Starving to death

\- Living in fear of violence

I think you're doing well as a person if you can count your life as boring.

<http://www.who.int/en/>

~~~
jdavis703
There are lots of people worse off. Doesn't me good-off individuals shouldn't
try to improve their lives.

~~~
b1n
Fair point.

------
qznc
Boring in terms of routine is not bad. Routine frees your mind for the
important things.

Boring can be bad, though. Maybe I would like to do $INTERESTING, but the
boring things do not leave enough time. Sure, the common answer is to "make
free time in small steps". Nevertheless, family and sickness can eat up all
the free time, so you are happy when you get some sleep.

------
Nursie
Sometimes. That's one reason why I switched to contracting - a new place, a
new job and new people every few months stirs things up a bit. I've also lived
(kinda) in three countries.

But going out for a drink more? I'd probably die of liver poisoning. There's
barely time to fit in all my friends as it is. The odd 'boring' weekend is
something I look forward to :)

------
guard-of-terra
No, it does not. Should it?

~~~
Jacquesvh
Definitely shouldn't! You are one of the lucky people in the world that don't
find their lives as being boring.

~~~
guard-of-terra
Maybe I genuinely enjoy my lifestyle too much. But it's nothing fancy - I go
to work, I sleep, I procrastinate.

Of course, I eat out, I go to concerts, museums or something more crazy,
travel a bit. But I do that because I like it, not because I'm trying to
inject some "change" (sounds cheap btw) into my life.

------
krenoten
"Ordinary people merely think how they shall 'spend' their time; a man of
talent tries to 'use' it" - Schopenhauer

